# Tim Tebow golf pic



## Corey J (Jun 11, 2011)

i've heard alot of talk about this pic so i finally decided to look it up. im not sure its him though, you cant see the face.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 11, 2011)

Fake.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 11, 2011)

Fake there are no tears falling from his face


----------



## golffreak (Jun 12, 2011)

It's fake. I've seen his golf swing, and it's much better than that. The person in this picture has no golf swing at all. Just a pure hacker....like most of us.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 12, 2011)

KDXfreak said:


> i've heard alot of talk about this pic so i finally decided to look it up. im not sure its him though, you cant see the face.



But you can see the facial scruff and clothing to know it's either him or John Cena.  Then take a look at the others the owner of the photo posted and you'll see it really is Tebow.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jun 12, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> But you can see the facial scruff and clothing to know it's either him or John Cena.  Then take a look at the others the owner of the photo posted and you'll see it really is Tebow.



That might be mostly Tebow, but unless he has clown hands, then someone has manipulated his arms.  The hands appear flattened and enlarged.  I think someone "inflated" his arms...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 12, 2011)

Beartrkkr said:


> That might be mostly Tebow, but unless he has clown hands, then someone has manipulated his arms.  The hands appear flattened and enlarged.  I think someone "inflated" his arms...



Okay then.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice glove.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 13, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Nice glove.



And it is on the wrong hand.  


Fake.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And it is on the wrong hand.



Exactly my point.


----------



## riprap (Jun 13, 2011)

The hand looks like Hamburger Helper.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 13, 2011)

I actually saw a few videos of Tebow playing golf and he had on two gloves.  Very odd but it was a video, not pictures


Update.  Here is a picture of the event I saw.  Check out the stance compared to the pic above


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I actually saw a few videos of Tebow playing golf and he had on two gloves.  Very odd but it was a video, not pictures
> 
> 
> Update.  Here is a picture of the event I saw.  Check out the stance compared to the pic above





Okay...my 2 cents.

Shirt the same.  Shorts the same.  Shoes the same.  So you'd think....same golfer, same day, same range.

But not so fast.

Notice the no glove on the left hand (already pointed out).

Notice the divots at the range in the first post compared to the divots at the range in the pic above...different.

Also, notice the range ropes in the op's picture.  Vintage public range ropes.  I seriously doubt Tebow is playing golf at the local Denver Muni.

Lastly...look at the swing/hands/arms.   Right arm in the pic above.  Almost straight.  In the OP picture, it has a pretty good bend in it.  Also, hands look further back in the swing above compared to the OP pic.


With the glove all messed up on the left hand of the OP...looks like a pretty decent photoshop effort.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 13, 2011)

no expert here, but he arms look to have definitely been "shopped" in the top pic (original kdxpost).


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 13, 2011)

...there is absolutely no shoulder turn in the first pic, a pretty good turn in the bottom pic


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Okay...my 2 cents.
> 
> Shirt the same.  Shorts the same.  Shoes the same.  So you'd think....same golfer, same day, same range.
> 
> ...




I think you pretty much got my point.  You can also see a difference in his stance.   Front foot opened up on one, parallel in the other.

The first pic could be altered.  But there is no doubt, Tebow is probably in great shape.  I would doubt that he would do some much biceps work .


----------



## Crimson (Jul 1, 2011)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Fake there are no tears falling from his face



ha ha ha ha ha!!!!  that is funny right there!!!!


----------



## jmar28 (Jul 4, 2011)

I really get tired of people photoshopping my guns on average built men.....


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 4, 2011)

*Im disappointed*

I just wasted three minutes of my life reading this post.


----------



## mattech (Jul 4, 2011)

I am ignorant about golf, what is the big deal about the pic, why does it matter if it is really him?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 4, 2011)

mattech said:


> I am ignorant about golf, what is the big deal about the pic, why does it matter if it is really him?



Not golf.

His arms look like Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Corey J (Jul 4, 2011)

Arnold on roids


----------



## LittleHolder (Jul 4, 2011)

sweatequity said:


> I just wasted three minutes of my life reading this post.



Same here, Sweat!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 4, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Sweat!


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 4, 2011)

sweatequity said:


> I just wasted three minutes of my life reading this post.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Too big for a back up QB


----------

